# Heat and heatwave sucks. Cooling vests anyone?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I need some help from some of you out there. I'm in the process of sourcing out parts to build a mostly concealed cooling vest.

http://www.msolutions.org/Softiceactivevest.html

This is what I'm basing my assembly on. No way I'm dropping $600 and another ~$50 for accessories when parts can be done for cheaper just not as slick/clean looking as the page above. I'm right now looking for small 6-12v battery operated water pumps and going to check some hardware stores and food stores for waterproof lock tight containers in small visual signitures to modify.

Think of this like Sunstars external DIY canister filter but pumped into a vest. My rough parts list and pricing so far is:

-10 feet of air line tubing at Home D ~$4.50
-6 or 12v battery powered water pump ~$15-18 (could be wrong on the item part but referencing here )
-cotton t-shirt (sleeves on or off) $0.00 free
-AA or SLA battery $0.00 free
-1L waterproof lock tight container at Can.T/supermarket ~$4-6
-small gate valves $??????
-air tube connectors ~$2.00 or free

Right now I'm not sure where to find the gate valves that small so I can positively close the water in the IN & OUT tube area so I can quick disconnect the unit from the pump when I won't need it.

I'm almost thinking of taking a trip to Alaska or Siberia till I found out Siberia is about as hot as we are right now.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia I'd kill a maniquien dressed up as a sasquatch for -10C temps right now. Not a fan of hot temps. You can hardly do anything without overheating and shutting down.

Anyways, I plan on using reuseable flexiable gel ice packs inside the container filled with some liquid for circulation so when the ice pack is warming up I can just pull out another one from my bag and recool the water.

Hoping I can get some help while I work this design. It'll be under clothing so it's not some Gucci top layer uber styling design.

BTW Anyone know where I can acquire dry ice and small amounts of liquid nitrogen (liquid N)?

Thanks and stay cool.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Err ... I find that those batery operated spray mist with a fan more useful. You know, the ones they sell in Disney florida.
And if I am deperate, I just pour water on my self. 
I also carry a thermo with lots of ice and ice tea.
I also freeze my gatorade and carry that around too. One good thing about gatorade is that it helps prevent dehydration. The crappy side is, it has vitamin which speeds up your body metabolism.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

